# John Soares CCH



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Just saw a late night commercial for a revolutionary new training device.

The Comfy Control Harness...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iun7jFa6jP8

"the best way to train puppies right into adulthood"

hmmm....


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

LOL love the animated dog


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Joby let me know how that thing works out LOL


----------



## Cassandra Lane (Jul 2, 2010)

I am concerned that someone who works with working dogs would approve of selling a gimmick in the place of a good obedience class.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Cassandra Lane said:


> I am concerned that someone who works with working dogs would approve of selling a gimmick in the place of a good obedience class.


Do you really believe that every professional uses and believes in every product that they endorse? Besides he never says it's better than or should take the place of a class. I think all he says is that it works. Have you tried it?


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

This has to be a joke. Lol

Wikipedia should have this video next to the definition of sell out. Hahahaha


----------



## Cassandra Lane (Jul 2, 2010)

The almighty dollar. I have not tried it. I love how it was mostly fifi fofo type dogs. Think the stitching would fall apart on a big dog. haha.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Cassandra Lane said:


> The almighty dollar. I have not tried it. I love how it was mostly fifi fofo type dogs. Think the stitching would fall apart on a big dog. haha.


Most people have "Fifi" type dogs. And sure your dog's testosterone would melt the harness far before the stitching would give out. :lol:


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Oh, the poor whimpering dog! That was funny! 
I don't get the sellout comments, but whatever.
I think if a product allows somebody to walk a dog, then go for it. Fido might not get a walk otherwise. 
Did anybody else think the GSD at the end was just trying to get away from clumsy man behind it?

Laura


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Hats off to people who make a living out of a hobby, it takes guts. And on top of it all, he is not here pedalling his stuff like some others.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

WOW! It's a ...... :-k ....well......it's a harness. ](*,)](*,)


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

I like how the GSD he had was shitting itself and looking over its shoulder at him lol


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I just got a chuckle out of it...

hell I hope he gets a % out of it too..

I'm still pondering the "Thunder Shirt" as well...


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> I just got a chuckle out of it...
> 
> hell I hope he gets a % out of it too..
> 
> I'm still pondering the "Thunder Shirt" as well...


I know people who have bought them and swear they work great. One lady had a GSD that would freak out during thunders, run in to the tub, all that stuff. She put one on him and supposedly all the nonsense stopped (I don't think he was 100% peachy keen but a noticeably improved). Then the dog ate the vest 

So instead of spending money on a new one I think she just ended up putting an old tshirt on him, then duct taped it tight to the same effect.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Marta Haus said:


> I think she just ended up putting an old tshirt on him, then duct taped it tight to the same effect.


 I just cant see my dog being calmer if I strapped a shirt on her...could be wrong though..


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Marta Haus said:


> I know people who have bought them and swear they work great. One lady had a GSD that would freak out during thunders, run in to the tub, all that stuff. She put one on him and supposedly all the nonsense stopped (I don't think he was 100% peachy keen but a noticeably improved). Then the dog ate the vest
> 
> So instead of spending money on a new one I think she just ended up putting an old tshirt on him, then duct taped it tight.



The effect is not new at all. Has anybody heard of Temple Grandin?

Calming Effect of Deep Touch Pressure

This is a great and very informative read. So the thundershirt itself is not a revolution. The effects of deep pressure are known for quite a while.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Sandra King said:


> The effect is not new at all. Has anybody heard of Temple Grandin?
> 
> Calming Effect of Deep Touch Pressure
> 
> This is a great and very informative read. So the thundershirt itself is not a revolution. The effects of deep pressure are known for decades.


I dont doubt it...just cant see my dog wanting to wear a shirt.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> Did anybody else think the GSD at the end was just trying to get away from clumsy man behind it?
> 
> Laura


ha ha, um... yeah. I am sure I could go stumbling off after my dogs like a drunk blind woman at the end of a leash and get a similar reaction. :twisted:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Sandra King said:


> The effect is not new at all. Has anybody heard of Temple Grandin?
> 
> Calming Effect of Deep Touch Pressure
> 
> This is a great and very informative read. So the thundershirt itself is not a revolution. The effects of deep pressure are known for quite a while.


"The Squeeze Machine" is nothing new. It's been around since the Middle Ages...only it was called "The Iron Maiden" back then ;-)


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I think this is a great thing for dog trainers training sport dogs. This is the first time I have seen a sport dog trainer endorse a product on T.V. (I saw the commercial in Muskegon,Mi). That's a good thing. Thats a sign that at least one sport dog trainer's hardwork is earning more than a trophy and is recieving some sort of reongition on a major medium.


----------

